# Griggs Tuesday Night Tournament 5/8/07



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Hope to see a good turnout tonight. Blast off at 6:00 pm sharp. $15 per person.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Hope you did well mike, I'm working on getting a few more tuesdays off. My phone died the other day, let us know how it went.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Mike and John won! 4 fish at around 4.5lbs... Second place was less than 3.5 lbs I think...


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

nice job guys


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, we won with 4 fish for 4-11. A lot of 1 and 2 fish bags brought in last night. Really nice night to be out.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Do you ever stop winning lol. Goodjob Mike and John!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

great job guys man carp is right you guys are on the ROLL


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

Anyone want to join me tonight, or I'll join you.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I'll be there, but already have a partner. You can fish on your own if you can't find anyone.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

So how did you do Mike? I was really debating on whether or not to show up, but I just had too much school work due tomorrow, definitely will try to be there next week!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Not sure of the guy's name who won, but he had 7.2lbs on 5 fish

John (BigJG) finished 2nd with 5 fish for 7.1lbs

Marshall and I finished 3rd with 2 fish for 2.5lbs


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike, what were they hitting on tonight? May try to slip out a day this week to relax and try to catch a few.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

1st place was the team of Al and Don but Don could not make it. Nice job all. Another close one for John.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Is blast-off still at 6:00pm? 

Entry is $15 per person right? There is going to be a Tuesday nighter tomorrow (May 22nd) correct?

Thanks in advance


----------

